# Sulcata sneezing?!



## LilRoshi (Dec 15, 2011)

I've heard that torts make all sorts of sounds, but i'm not sure what is "normal" and what is not. The other night i heard my Roshi make a high pitched squecking noise or the type of noise that people make when they kiss. I went over to him and he quickly pulled his head into his shell and make a similar noise. Should this be a concern? Stupid question or not i gotta know. And it would be great if someone can give me a rundown of typical Sulcata noises that are common to hear. Just a worried new mom of a baby! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tony the tank (Dec 15, 2011)

LilRoshi said:


> I've heard that torts make all sorts of sounds, but i'm not sure what is "normal" and what is not. The other night i heard my Roshi make a high pitched squecking noise or the type of noise that people make when they kiss. I went over to him and he quickly pulled his head into his shell and make a similar noise. Should this be a concern? Stupid question or not i gotta know. And it would be great if someone can give me a rundown of typical Sulcata noises that are common to hear. Just a worried new mom of a baby! Thanks in advance!




Sulcata noises... Well here is a list I have heard

Moan..
Clear there throat (sounds like an old man)
Yawn(like moan but more air)
Gas(lots of loud gas)
Hiss when they duck in quick(sounds like a sneeze)
Gurgle..like there gargling (mine do it after sucking down a zucchini or anything wet)
Sneeze(exhale hard to clear there nares after eating something really wet)

I'm sure there are more... But I wouldn't be to concerned about the noises unless appetite decrease or they start acting different..

Hope this helps


----------



## LilRoshi (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks very much!


----------

